# winter tires for toolcat??



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

what are you guys using for tires in the winter for your toolcats, looking for best tire for snow and ice traction.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

Last year I took the stock Industrial tires off and put on LT235/75-15's. And then reinforced chains on all four. Then an additional 800 lbs. in the bed. Worked great. You'll find chains _relatively_ cheap for that size of tire since they are so common. The Toolcat has a common "6 on 5.5" bolt pattern which means you can buy wheels at a trailer dealer. I got new white spokes for $21 apiece...I'm sure they are more now. If/when you put chains on, make absolutely sure the ends of the chain are securely fasted so as to eliminate "chain slap". If you don't, the spinning chain end will tear-off the zerks on the tops of the A-arms and you'll have to make an appointment with Mr. Easy-Out. Ugh.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Spudgunner;602834 said:


> the spinning chain end will tear-off the zerks on the tops of the A-arms


i think he's talking about a 5600 not a bobcat UTV...........i would still like to know where you think the A-arm is on a toolcat 

I have turf tires on mine and we get along fine in the snow......the mud is somehting that the machine dosent deal well with though,

PJ


----------

